# What did I get?



## Cody (Oct 31, 2004)

I am into keeping geckos but ended up with a good trade today, I got these two for a baby crested gecko. They are wild caught, and the dealer said he thought they were D. tinctorius green and black, but he didn't really know, and neither do I. 



















Im very knew to the hobby but have done my share research. I have them quarintened now as not to infect my stock with some crazy tropical bug, I accidently put all my new plants in there too so I have to q those as well  

Any help/advice would be most appreciated 
THanks in advance,
Cody


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Those are D. auratus...


----------



## Cody (Oct 31, 2004)

Thats what I was leaning towards. THanks for the quick reply  

Now I gotta get everything ready for them.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Please read up on fruit flies first as you will need food for the little guys. It is also a good idea to make new cultures every week no matter how many you have. When I was just starting out I made 2-3 cultures a week, and have gone up from that, but I can say I have never run out of food.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Right now i only have 3 cultures and ive had my 2 green and bronze auratus for only a month but i just got more media today from bill weirts so im making a couple more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Also i just wanted to say that the second one looks like a green and bronze auratusand a cool looking one. I think the first picture looks like a green and black auratus but it could be a green and bronze just young like mine are.


----------



## Cody (Oct 31, 2004)

So do you think I have two different morphs? He said they were from the same area.... Ill try to get some better pics later. They look exactly the same when side by side. 

I've also started my cultures, I made sure there were ff's available in my area before I finished the trade, I got two cultures from the store, got ingredients for my medium, but still need to buy cups.

I've been reading tons and have everything ideal except for their final tank which is still in the works. Anything specail I should know about these guys? And which would work better a horizontal or vertical, I plan to get three more in a short while so theyll be housed in an oversized tank for a while. Plants are gonna probably be mostly broms, creeping fig, selaginella. '
take care,
cody


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

They are most likely the same morph of auratus.


----------



## Cody (Oct 31, 2004)

As of now I am 99% positive they are both green and black females. I think the lighting in the pics just led somepeople astray. 

Im going to do a horizontal ten for the two while I work on something better that will house a few more frogs.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

The pics look pretty straight forward to me...G & B Auratus - nice looking frogs. They are my girlfriends favorite frog!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

To me that person trading with you got away with highway robbery, not only do those frogs only go for between $30 and 40 cb, but they're much cheaper wild caught and they're a lot more delicate.
**** luck with your frogs though, I hope they do really good for you.


----------



## Cody (Oct 31, 2004)

amazinglyricist said:


> To me that person trading with you got away with highway robbery, not only do those frogs only go for between $30 and 40 cb, but they're much cheaper wild caught and they're a lot more delicate.
> **** luck with your frogs though, I hope they do really good for you.


2 frogs I really wanted for a gecko that I have five of = robbery :? 

I know they are much cheaper but I also didn't have to pay overnight shipping. If you know of a breeder in my area let me know, I've looked high and low.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Where are you at in florida? You can check herp shows as well, especially if you're near daytona beach, they supposedly have the biggest show in the U.S. once a year. This is a partial list of where and when herp shows are around the U.S., maybe there's one close to you http://www.kingsnake.com/events.html


----------



## Cody (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm in the northeast of Florida and planned on going to last years Daytona and Orlando show but missed both due to work. I actually got the above frogs at a show but the show was tiny, like 8 vendors in total. Thanks for the list though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

> To me that person trading with you got away with highway robbery, not only do those frogs only go for between $30 and 40 cb, but they're much cheaper wild caught and they're a lot more delicate.
> **** luck with your frogs though, I hope they do really good for you.


Hmmm..... i dont know about that, i can pick up baby crested geckos for as little as $20. It seems like an even trade to me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

*bronze*

i think there both bronzes. the first one looks just like one of my green and bronzes. it just has a darker bronze its more like a green and brown.

Justyn


----------



## Cody (Oct 31, 2004)

I think its just the flash, it does not do the frogs justice to their true colors. I'll take some more at a latter date. Im 99.5% they are green and blacks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

i get crested for 20 also, even less at times. 

cody - those are nice frogs, but you should have learned first about them. 
i think it is really wrong to get a herp and then try to learn about it. it's about husbandry not impulse trading.

okay you know my speal.

read everything you can. Chris mattison has two good books, there are care sheet everywhere, and most breeders will take a phone call to do a bit of the Q&A with you. 

Hope the plants work out. creeping fig sucks IMO.


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Cody-

First of all good luck, and welcome to the forum..you have come to the best place for information on dart frogs. Just read through some of the posts, pick up a few good books, and ask a lot of questions. BTW creeping figs don't suck. They can get overgrown, but make a great plant if used in the right spaces. They grow fast and fill in as a ground cover when nothing else will (they are also readily available and pretty cheap). I have access to nearly 200 species of tropicals in our greenhouse and I'll still use creeping fig given the right space. Please feel free to pm me if you have any questions with you new frogs..I would be happy to help.

-Mike

azureus, t. citronella, t. yellowback, t. lorenzo, leucs, t. cobalt, intermedius, imitator, vents, retics, d. pumilio bastimentos, d. pumilio almirante, d. pumilio bruno, d. pumilio shepard


----------



## Cody (Oct 31, 2004)

I am well aware of their husbandry. I had a quarintine tank setup for two weeks (so that I could test it) before I got them as well as a source of fruit flies and pinhead crickets. I thought I knew what they were until the guy said what he thought they were and that just threw me off. I spent at least three months on this board reading, studying, taking notes, and doing anything I could to understand what I would need to do. I also have about 25 care sheets bookmarked. If I made it sound as though I got them on impulse, well I did, but I was well aware of what I was getting myself into. 

Anyways, I have creeping fig in one of my tanks and thats enough for me. I try not to put any two same plants in two different tanks, gives the overall presentation much more variety.

Deven, the plants are excellent! Im just worried b/c I don't know when Ill have the tanks done that they are going into. Ill give you a call around 3 your time. 

Mike, if anything comes up I'll shoot you a line, I appreciate the offer


----------

